# November 10



## kseif (Jul 29, 2014)

Beautiful morning in the woods today. Called in a nice flock of birds and the old flintlock did its job.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

congrats! that's awesome!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Great job! Glad you were able to get one with that gun of yours!


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Man thats awesome congrats! I had 30 plus turkeys walk by stand while bowhunting two days in a row. I buy my fall tag, got out the next morning and nothing, go figure. Oh well thats $24 more dollars the state can put to good use &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice job seif. I had faith in you and that flintlock.


----------

